# The Onslaught RDA clone from fasttech - HD slideshow



## Alex (13/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/14)

Nice RDA. Me likey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/9/14)

I've grown quite fond of this guys videos. 

Simple elegant and great photos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I've grown quite fond of this guys videos.
> 
> Simple elegant and great photos!


 
I watch each and everyone of his videos... they are short and quality and to the point! I love the videos big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riddle (14/9/14)

RDA looks really nice. I'm sure the looks are better than it feeling a little flimsy.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/9/14)

Damn that's a nice looking RDA


----------

